# A few piccies from a walk in the local hills...



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Such a nice day, I finally had the urge for a walk about with the camera; It's been over a year since I was out and about and had lost my appetite for photography. I actually had to force myself out the door today.

Not the best I've taken, but I'm hoping they'll encourage me to get out and about again, I even went fly fishing for the 1st time in 2 years on Friday 

However, here's a few shots from my couple of hours in my local scenery, the Cliesh Hills.

All taken on the D3 with 24-70/2.8 and Hoya Pro-1 cpl:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice 'oarse :thumb:


----------

